# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с USB-портами

## skripta

После установки Windows7 через день перестали определяться съёмные устройства (жёсткие диски и флешки). Но если в этот же USB вставить мышь, то её прекрасно видит. При подключении съемного диска или флешки сразу выдается сообщение: "Одно из устройств работает неправильно". В диспетчере устройств показывает неработающий USB, но в свойствах пишет, что устройство было отключено, а инфы по устройству просто нет, пусто. Соответственно, обновить драйвер нельзя, пишет, что для данного устройства не нужен драйвер,  unknow device.

Если подключить модем, то он читается со второго-третьего раза, а флешки и съемные диски не видит совсем.

Что это за хрень и как с ней бороться?

----------


## ДядяВася

Посмотреть статью, может найдете решение: Ссылка

----------


## skripta

Спасибо за статью. Завтра буду проверять, потом отпишусь.

----------


## skripta

Ну вот, ничего не выходит. И самое интересное, что не могу войти в безопасный режим. При нажатии на F8 предлагается выбрать диск для загрузки, F5 и F12 тоже безмолвствуют. Причем, когда стоял XP, зайти можно было, а семерочка не пущает. А с портами фигня, один раз увидел съемный диск и всё, больше не видит.

----------


## ДядяВася

> Ну вот, ничего не выходит. И самое интересное, что не могу войти в безопасный режим. При нажатии на F8 предлагается выбрать диск для загрузки, F5 и F12 тоже безмолвствуют. Причем, когда стоял XP, зайти можно было, а семерочка не пущает. А с портами фигня, один раз увидел съемный диск и всё, больше не видит.


Как я понял, у вас мать ASUS,вроде? Потому что меню вызывалось клавишей F8, так вот чтобы загрузиться в безопасный режим, когда попали в *Меню загрузки*, выбираете свой диск, на котором стоит система, стрелками "вверх-вниз", нажимаете Enter и быстро вслед за этим снова F8. Так, к сожалению, немного запутано, приходится грузиться в безопасный режим у ASUS(а).

----------

skripta (27.01.2012)

----------


## Никита Г

попробуй удалить их, не заходя в свойства из корня удалить не работающие устройства, потом обнови конфигурацию оборудования

----------


## jocker_fog

а что может eset 5й либо 6й установлен крякнутый, или точнее неправильно крякнутый? сколько раз видел такую фигню

----------


## Микола

Самый распространенный вариант нехватки питания на  усб портах - лечение замена БП. проверка любой мульти тестер должно быть не ниже 4.8 вольт. крайние ножки на разьеме, если есть испорченый шрур красный провод +, черный -. но этот вариат работает если отказ определения устройств через переднюю панель на системном блоке. в материнской плате такого не встречал.

----------

